# Bear Lake Lake trout Question



## Red92 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can anyone tell me when the lake trout spawn on Bear Lake? I had a friend tell me the other day that it was mid November but this seems a bit late by my experience. Any help would be appreciated. BTW im a long time reader first time poster. Thanks Guys


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!!!!

I would have to agree with your friend on November.

There's Bear Lake guys on here, hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Around Halloween.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

More in October than November from my experience. It can very a lot though.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

The lake trout spawn usually peaks out around Oct. 20-25.........If you are looking to "illegitimately" catch them your chances are usually best around Oct. 10-15 as they are still feeding and fishing the early morning before sun-up is usually the best bet.

A lot of guys are fowl hooking the fish (98%) of them during the peak of the spawn. UDWR Officers have been putting a BIG crackdown on this the past few years......It is a whole lot of fun to see all 10-15 pound Lakers inches away from the rocks you stand on.........this just proves to tempting for a lot of guys.


----------

